# 1960s huffy mainliner?



## Chevrolet_1954 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hey all.....new member here. I just bought this huffy cruiser. I dont know much about it. It looks like 1960s and im thinking huffy mainliner? Wondering if you guys can help me out identifying this one thanks


----------



## partsguy (Feb 20, 2017)

Chevrolet_1954 said:


> Hey all.....new member here. I just bought this huffy cruiser. I dont know much about it. It looks like 1960s and im thinking huffy mainliner? Wondering if you guys can help me out identifying this one thanks
> 
> View attachment 425142
> 
> View attachment 425143




Hey,

That is a 1962-63 Huffman-built bicycle. Can I see a picture of the top of the rack PLEASE? I want to see the logos (what's left of them)


----------



## partsguy (Feb 20, 2017)

That unmistakable purple paint makes me think this is a rare Dayton-badged middleweight bicycle. Huffman was the parent company of Dayton, and Huffman bicycles (both later merged into "Huffy")


----------



## Chevrolet_1954 (Feb 20, 2017)

partsguy said:


> Hey,
> 
> That is a 1962-63 Huffman-built bicycle. Can I see a picture of the top of the rack PLEASE? I want to see the logos (what's left of them)



Heres the rear rack


----------



## Chevrolet_1954 (Feb 20, 2017)

partsguy said:


> That unmistakable purple paint makes me think this is a rare Dayton-badged middleweight bicycle. Huffman was the parent company of Dayton, and Huffman bicycles (both later merged into "Huffy")



I tried to uncover residue on bottom of bike and it seems to be red paint.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 20, 2017)

Chevrolet_1954 said:


> I tried to uncover residue on bottom of bike and it seems to be red paint.




It could be a 1962 model. The chainguard graphic would be correct for that year. I just haven't seen it in the 1963 catalog. I have uploaded the entire catalog for '63 here: http://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/1963-huffy-dealer-catalog.1917/

The rack on this was from 1962-63 only. So, assuming it is original to the bike, I do not need the serial number to I.D. the year.

There is a 1962 catalog on eBay right now. I just don't have a need to buy it myself:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-196...686447?hash=item211fc15bef:g:dMIAAOSw-jhUFwnd


----------



## partsguy (Feb 20, 2017)

The Mainliner was a Huffy model going back to the early 1950's. It is possible that 1962 was the last model year. The frame looks purple, and purple was used primarily on Dayton's and kid's bikes. I'm intrigued by this find honestly.


----------



## Chevrolet_1954 (Feb 20, 2017)

partsguy said:


> The Mainliner was a Huffy model going back to the early 1950's. It is possible that 1962 was the last model year. The frame looks purple, and purple was used primarily on Dayton's and kid's bikes. I'm intrigued by this find honestly.



Oh ok thanks for the info i appreciate it


----------



## partsguy (Feb 20, 2017)

You're welcome! What are your plans for it?


----------



## Chevrolet_1954 (Feb 20, 2017)

partsguy said:


> You're welcome! What are your plans for it?



Well i just greased bearings and put new white wall tires so just leaving it as is, probablybad a few things to it thats it


----------



## partsguy (Feb 21, 2017)

Chevrolet_1954 said:


> Well i just greased bearings and put new white wall tires so just leaving it as is, probablybad a few things to it thats it




I like the way it looks now. All the dried up patina from the California sun. The rusted chrome fins on the back, contrasting the new whitewalls.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 21, 2017)

Great start to your collection,Welcome to the cabe


----------



## Chevrolet_1954 (Feb 21, 2017)

partsguy said:


> I like the way it looks now. All the dried up patina from the California sun. The rusted chrome fins on the back, contrasting the new whitewalls.



Yea true lol......yea bike looks nice as of now


----------



## Chevrolet_1954 (Feb 21, 2017)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Great start to your collection,Welcome to the cabe



Thanks ✌......yes it is great 1 to start with again another collection.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 21, 2017)

Chevrolet_1954 said:


> Yea true lol......yea bike looks nice as of now




Me thinks you need a cup holder on the handlebars. Then you will be set!


----------

